
Goldman Sachs Bans Naughty Words in Emails - jaybol
http://online.wsj.com/article/NA_WSJ_PUB:SB10001424052748704895004575395550672406796.html
======
telemachos
First of all "naughty" words? Is the WSJ nine years old?

Second, a quotation, "Of course we have policies about the use of appropriate
language and we are always looking for ways to ensure that they are enforced."

I call Poe's law.

